# Mein kleines Projekt



## newbee (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Liebe Teichliebhaber:smoki
wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen
Ich heiße Hans bin 36 J. alt und komme aus dem schönen Schwabenland.

So nun mal zum Teichchen
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr angefangen habe einfach mal so ein loch in den Garten zu graben dachte ich naja Loch dann Folie und Wasser.
Dann noch ein paar Pflanzen dazu und gut iss kann ja nicht so schwer sein, Filter so ein billig Dingens geholt und gut war.

Dann über den Winter `naja könnte etwas größer sein` die ersten Sonnenstrahlen kamen raus und ich nichts wie raus ind den Garten,
dann ab ins Bauhaus 220 kleine Pflanzringe gekauft drumm rum etwas größer.
60qm Folie geholt und angefangen so.
Denke mal Bilder sagen mehr als worte
Bin zwar noch icht fertig aber ich denke es wird noch und mein projekt sieht schon mal gut aus finde ich.

Ach ja den kleinen Filter den ihr da seht der wird noch diese Woche gegen einen Selbstbau 200Liter Filter hier aus dem Forum abgelößt.


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Hallo newbie !

Wow. Gute Arbeit. Gefällt mir. Ist ja noch nicht fertig- bisschen noch dekorieren, Pflanzen, bisschen verschönern...boah das hat Potenzial...gute Idee eigentlich mit diesen Kübeln....wieso ist denn Dein Wasser so grün ?

Also immer Ran ans Werk !


----------



## newbee (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Tja wenn ich das wüßte

Naja ich denke es kommt davon da ich ihn ja erst neu befüllt habe mit brunnenwasser ist jetzt erst ca 1,5 wochen her.

Ja habe im garten einen Brunnen da bietet sich das eben an


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Ok, solltest Du mal von Brunnen auf regenwasser vom Dach umsteigen.


----------



## newbee (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*



WHV-Friedburg schrieb:


> Ok, solltest Du mal von Brunnen auf regenwasser vom Dach umsteigen.



werde mir mal so eine 300Liter Regentonne holen und dort dann das wasser nehmen wenn das besser ist.
meinst mein wasser wird irgendwann mal klar werden????

bin ja auch noch dabei einen filter hier aus dem Forum nachzubauen 200L regentonne


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

jo, wird bestimmt klarer....Omas Teich war auch mal so grün....kannste auch klar filtrieren aber die Arbeit....die Filter sind sehr teuer, hatte mal von der Firma einen mitgebracht www.pall.com .


----------



## newbee (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Mal sehen wie es mit dem anderen Filter wird.:crazy

Naja das einzigste problem das ich noch habe ist das mit der folie auf den Pflanzenringen da iss mir bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich eine entzündende Idee gekommen.:crazy
Aber vielleicht hat ja hier jemand eine Idee wie das lösen kann


----------



## simon (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

hallo herr whv-friedburg
hier könnte nun eine persönliche anrede stehen,jedoch hält sich nicht jeder an den allgemeinen umgangston.
ich habe nun schon einige tips ihrerseits gelesen,konnte jedoch immer nur die selbe sinnfreiheit feststellen.
ich persönlich finde ja die hilfsenergie toll die hier an den tag gelegt wird,jedoch sollte man als ahnungsloser nicht irgentwelche sinnlosen tips geben die zu nichts führen.
bitte erst selbst in die teichthematik einlesen und dann anderen helfen wollen.
gruss simon


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

vor allem der Tip mit dem Regenwasser vom Dach ist 

Nein,die Blütenpollen auf dem Dach sind keine neue Nahrung für Schwebealgen.

"Ironieschalter aus"


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Mag alles sein- Wo wollen Wir aufhören wo anfangen ?

....das kann sehr viele Ursachen haben, grünes Wasser.


....ich rate nach wie vor erstmal Regenwasser oder Leitungswasser zu nehmen.

Brunnen ist nicht ohne.....hast Du Dein Brunnenwasser mal im Labor überprüfen lassen ?

...Regenwasser=>Pollen=> Algen=> stirbt kein Fisch

....Brunnenwasser=>Bauer=>Gülle=>Nirtit....=>Pestizide=>zahlreiche Giftstoffe


....ne da wollte mich einer belehren- oh Leitungswasser soviel Chlor drinne ne ich nehme Brunnenwasser.....ja toll alle Fische tot- das Brunnenwasser war mit Gülle verseucht und stank...das Wasser stank...man konnte es riechen....da wars zuspät....alle Fische tot.

....kann man so nix zu sagen, kommt auf den Einzelfall drauf an....stell Dir vor er pumpt fleißig hunderte Liter Brunnewasser (verseuchtes) da rein- weil Du von Pollen redest ?

....Ne, ey komm....die Frage hätte lauten müssen- ist Dein Brunnenwasser in Ordnung.....?


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Hallo Thomas


WHV-Friedburg schrieb:


> ....das kann sehr viele Ursachen haben, grünes Wasser.


ich kenne nur 2 Ursachen.
1.Du kippst grüne Farbe in den Teich
2.Es sind Schwebealgen, da das Wasser sehr nährstoffhaltig ist, bzw. - häufig bei frisch eingelassenem Wasser - die berühmte "Algenblüte" stattfindet.

.





> ..Regenwasser=>Pollen=> Algen=> stirbt kein Fisch


Richtig,aber das Wasser wird "grün" ! Und genau darum gehts es doch. 

.





> ..Brunnenwasser=>Bauer=>Gülle=>Nirtit....=>Pestizide=>zahlreiche Giftstoffe


Brunnenwasser ist Grundwasser. Zumindest bei uns und auch am Rande der Alb.
Mag sein,dass das an der Eismeerküste anders ist und eure Brunnen mit Oberflächenwasser gespeist werden.
Wahrscheinlich habt ihr auch einen recht hohen Salzgehalt im Grundwasser. 

.





> ...ne da wollte mich einer belehren- oh Leitungswasser soviel Chlor drinne ne ich nehme Brunnenwasser.....ja toll alle Fische tot- das Brunnenwasser war mit Gülle verseucht und stank...das Wasser stank...man konnte es riechen....da wars zuspät....alle Fische tot.


Da sprach der Blinde zum Einäugigen. 
Chlor im Leitungswasser 
a) wird das schon lang nicht mehr gemacht, ausser in wirklich begründeten Ausnahmefällen.
b) verflüchtigt sich Chlor
Und wenn  Brunnenwasser stinkt,sollte man den Brunnen dicht machen.



> ......kann man so nix zu sagen, kommt auf den Einzelfall drauf an....stell Dir vor er pumpt fleißig hunderte Liter Brunnewasser (verseuchtes) da rein- weil Du von Pollen redest ? .


Na,ich denke mal,dass Newbie lesen kann und einen besseren Geruchssinn hat,wie dein Bekannter.

Und wenn es dir wirklich auf den Einzelfall ankommt,dann hättest du ihm raten sollen:
Teste mal dein Brunnenwasser,wenns i.O. ist,dann nimm es weiter.
Wenn nein,dann nimm Leitungswasser.
Auf keinen Fall - so wie du - nimm Regenwasser *vom Dach* !
Schon gar nicht um diese Jahreszeit. :crazy

Also,vergiß deine unausgegorenen Tips, mach dich erst mal selber schlau.
Viele Leser sind nämlich der Meinung,dass alles was im Inet steht stimmt und glauben es. 

EDIT hat mir eben gesagt,dass Hans gar keine Fische im Teich hat. Daraus folgt: es können auch gar keine sterben.


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

hallo Hans,

sorry mein letzter Post mußte sein,nicht dass du auf solch hahnbüchene Tips reinfällst.
Also zu deinem Teich, ich kann ja auch konstruktiv sein. 

Damit dein Wasser wieder klar wird, brauchst du keinen Filter.
Der würde auch nicht helfen,da allgemein bekannt ist,dass Schwebealgen auch durch das feinste Sieb kaum rauszufiltern sind.
Was dagegen hilft sind Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut,__ Wasserpest uam.)
So Mittelchen wie Teichklar helfen zwar momentan auch,doch durch die abgestorbenen Algen hat man dann wieder Nährstoffe für die nächste Algengeneration.
Vergiß es also und setze lieber auf die Reinigungskraft der Pflanzen.
Ausserdem verträgt dein Teich noch viel mehr Pflanzen.
Wenn er mal so bewachsen ist,hast auch keine Probleme mehr mit grünem Wasser: 


 

Zu deinem Teichrand:
Über die Anmut von Pflanzenringen als Abschluß kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Mir gefällt es nicht,ist aber auch nicht mein Teich.

Die Idee,die dahintersteckt, versteh ich wohl.
Nur hast du dir damit ein Problem geschaffen. 
Wie verkleidet man die Folie,die aus dem Wasser reicht?
Denn das solltest du machen,da sie sonst durch die UV-Strahlen schnell brüchig wird.
Nochmals eine Lage Pflanzsteine drauf und diese bepflanzen ?
Wenns dir gefällt 
Andre Möglichkeit, die Oberfläche mit Steinplatten oder Holz zu verkleiden.

Bleibt die Folie,die über dem Wasserspiegel ragt.
Da fällt mir allerdings wenig zu ein.
Auf deinen Bildern sieht es aus,als würde das "Ufer" recht steil abfallen.
Vll. diese sog. Pflanztaschen 
Oder -sollte es flacher abfallen- mit Sand/Kies anböschen und bepflanzen.
Halt irgendwie kaschieren


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*



newbee schrieb:


> dann ab ins Bauhaus 220 kleine Pflanzringe gekauft drumm rum etwas größer.
> 60qm Folie geholt und angefangen.



Hallo newbee,..

hast du die Folie einfach so über die Pflanzringe geworfen ??
Ich habe extra Pflies drunter gelegt, da die Steine schon recht scharfkantig sind.

Ich habe sogar extra die Zwischenräume zwischen den runden Steinen mit Mörtel ausgeglichen, damit sich die Folie da nicht "reinbiegt",..

Die oberste Steinreihe solltest du dir vielleicht nocheinmal überlegen,.. 
bei dir ist doch einiges grün (im Garten),.. so können aber die lieben __ Frösche und Tierchen schlecht rein und RAUS ??

mfG. Micha


----------



## newbee (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

nein habe darunter auch ein vlies gelegt.

der gedanke mit den pflanzringen war um mehr tiefe zu bekommen denn graben ging nicht mehr war fast fels


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*



newbee schrieb:


> der gedanke mit den pflanzringen war um mehr tiefe zu bekommen denn graben ging nicht mehr war fast fels



Ich würde dann vielleicht zumindest auf einer Seite oder 50% von aussen wieder Erde und dann vielleicht mit Steinen seitlich die Pflanzsteine als
"Rampe" laufen lassen,..
dann kann auch von aussen ein Tierchen leichter rein. vorrausgesetzt du hast auch von innen "Rampen" als flaches Stück, damit die Tierchen auch wieder raus kommen,..

und nicht z.B. Mäuse,.. ersaufen,..


----------



## newbee (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Ja das kommt auch noch möchte auf der linken seite da wo jetzt die paar pflänzchen stehen etwas wie eine art rampe basteln.
Naja bin ja noch nicht fertig mit dem ganzen denke mal wird noch diese saison dauern.
Jetzt habe ich den eigenbaufilter auch soweit fertig fehlt nur noch filtermaterial wo ich noch nicht weiß wo ich das her bekomme und bin gerade noch am siebfilter drann

Ich denke das der regentonnenfilter für diese größe ausreicht und wenn nicht kann ich ja noch einen oder zwei hinzufügen da ich ja noch beabsichtige Fische in den Teich zu setzen.

Welche arten von fischen würdet ihr denn empfehlen

Da ich bei uns in der gegend keine guten oder fast gar keine UW pflanzen bekomme stehe ich dann schon vor dem nächsten problem.


Naja ich habe gemerkt das es doch nicht alles so einfach ist wie ich am anfang dachte


----------



## newbee (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

So Filtertonne gebaut und in Betrieb

Nächstes problem ist das grüne gaaaaaaanz grüne wasser.

Jetzt brauch ich noch gewebe für den SF und dann hoffe ich das es besser wird.
werde demnächst auch mal wieder fotos machen.

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse bei uns im nächsten dorf iss einer der hat auch einen teich und vieeeeeeeel zu vieeeeeeeeel Fische drinn, er fragte ob ich nicht ein paar möchte, was meint ihr? und dann meinte er das die idee mit der tonne ja ganz gut sei er hat auch so etwas ähnliches und er filtert über groben Kies und dann noch eine lage feinen kies nun meine frage möglich oder nicht bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch eine Tonne dazustelle und dies dann ausprobiere.


----------



## Franzel5 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Hallo,

Fische lass mal noch raus aus dem Teich. Er ist ja noch sehr neu und die Wasserwerte müssen sich stabilisieren.

Was sind das denn für Fische. Wie groß ist Dein Teich und vor allen Dingen für einen späteren Fischbesatz wichtig, wie tief ist er?

Wenn Du in Deiner Nähe keine UW-Pflanzen kriegst, gibt es genug seriöse Versandhändler die ordentliche Pflanzen schicken. Aber ohne diese wirst Du Dein Wasser nicht klar bekommen. Technik kann nicht alles.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## newbee (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Sind einfache goldies naja ich weiß das es jetzt eigentlich noch keinen sinn macht mit fischen deswegen wollte ich ja auch nachfragen und nicht einfach holen und hinein damit.
dachte nur eigentlich besser so wie wenn die fische das zeitliche segnen bei uns in der gegend sind das eben einfach bauern und die entledigen sich solcher probleme durch die kannalisation.

ca.8meter lang 3,5meter breit und tiefste stelle 1,2m


----------



## newbee (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

So nachdem ich nun mal mein Teich vermessen habe und ausgerechnet habe wieviel Wasser da reinpasst komme ich auf knapp 17000L ne ganz stolze menge.
mein Wasser ist zwar immer noch Giftgrün aber Edelstahlsieb ist bestellt und kommt die nächsten Tage dann geht es an den Bau des SiFi.

Jetzt bin ich noch auf der suche nach einem Skimmer wo ich aber noch nicht weis was ich für einen nehmen soll.

Das problem mit meinen Pflanzringen habe ich Gedanklich auch schon gelösst als abdeckung nehme Wegeplatten in der gleichen Farbe.

Bilder kommen auch bald wieder neue dazu

Und  meine Seerose hat jetzt schon das vierte Blatt


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Hiho,

kurze Frage. 
Hast du unter deiner Folie ein Vlies oder ein Plane?
Das sind aus wie eine Plane.


----------



## newbee (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

Ne habe ein flies darunter gelegt das ist nur ein kleines stück da dort ein gaaaaaaaaaaanz großer spitziger Stein sitzt un ich ihn nich rausbekommen habe zum schutz


----------



## newbee (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein kleines Projekt*

So hier mal noch ein kleines Update von meinem Fortschritt 
Terrasse habe ich heute mit meinem 8J.Sohn fertig gestellt.





 mein Aufpasser


  weitere Bilder in meinem Album

Hoffe das mein Wasser bald wieder klar wird:beeten:beeten:beeten


----------

